
Apache's Wacky but Winning Recipe for Big Data Development - jonbaer
http://www.datanami.com/2016/05/12/apaches-wacky-winning-recipe-big-data-development/
======
jelder
> GPL (which uses a "copyleft” approach)

Are there really people who understand what "copyleft" means, but need to be
reminded what the GPL is?

------
shubb
>> Apache's Wacky but Winning Recipe for Big Data Development

Data warehousing integrators hate him!

